
S. African gov to let mobile operators build towers on private property - RikNieu
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/wireless/360981-new-government-policy-will-let-mobile-networks-build-a-5g-tower-on-your-property.html
======
uberman
I don't think a policy like this would be well received by anyone,
particularly in the USA

